# new horizon substrate



## Enigmaticguppy92 (8 Feb 2012)

hi all new to the forum today i was just wondering if this substrate is suitible for a planted tank its New horizon organic and peat free multi purpose compost
Appearance: Coarse bark/timber blend 
Odour: Slight woody odour 
PH: 6.0-6.5 
Solubility in water: Insoluble
Chemical characterisation of active components: Composted bark, timber residues, green 
waste, limestone and nutrients, including 
hoof and horn, rock phosphate, 
Vinasse and bonemeal. 
any input will be gladly appreciated


----------



## foxfish (8 Feb 2012)

I don't know if I would fancy experimenting with all those ingredients myself, what does  timber residues consist of!
There are plenty of safe tried & tested soils to choose from....


----------



## Enigmaticguppy92 (8 Feb 2012)

the timber residues are just small pieces of floating bark i have removed these ahah forgot to mention


----------



## George Farmer (8 Feb 2012)

I agree with foxfish. Some dodgy-sounding ingredients in there.

If you do use it please let us know how you get on.

The limestone will increase your water's pH and hardness significantly. Not usually desirable in a planted tank.


----------



## foxfish (8 Feb 2012)

Well pine is toxic to fish & shrimp so you better remove that too & not sure about Lime either... why would you want to use this stuff anyway?


----------



## Enigmaticguppy92 (8 Feb 2012)

i had a bag spare and just wonderin if it would work going try in a small tank tomorrow i think if it goes well il try in my 37 gallon


----------



## Paul Ross (11 Mar 2013)

Can i ask how this went please?


----------

